# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Wratten - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Wratten*

Wratten kunnen om het even waar op het lichaam verschijnen, maar ze hebben toch een voorkeur voor de uiteinden, en in het bijzonder voor de voetzolen. U doet er goed aan ze zo snel mogelijk te laten verwijderen: wratten zijn wel goedaardig, maar ze zijn besmettelijk en kunnen snel in aantal toenemen.


*Wratten komen vaak voor*

Wratten zijn kleine, ronde of ovale gezwelletjes, die iets lichter of donkerder van kleur zijn dan de huid.

Voetzoolwratten bevinden zich, zoals de naam het zelf zegt, op de voetzolen. Ze zijn goedaardig, maar soms pijnlijk en altijd besmettelijk (ze kunnen een ander deel van het lichaam aantasten ? zelfcontaminatie ? of iemand anders besmetten). Het duurt meestal lang, soms meerdere maanden, eer ze spontaan verdwijnen. Soms nemen ze zelfs in aantal toe.

Andere soorten wratten kunnen zich ontwikkelen op het gezicht of de handen, dicht bij vinger- en teennagels. Ook al hebben wratten een voorkeur voor de uiteinden, ze kunnen op elk lichaamsdeel verschijnen (knieën, ellebogen…).

Wratten worden veroorzaakt door het papillomavirus dat langs het kleinste sneetje in de huid naar binnen dringt. Daarna verspreiden de wratten zelf virale deeltjes van het papillomavirus. Op deze manier kunnen ze dus snel in aantal toenemen en dat is ook de reden waarom ze besmettelijk zijn door contact.


*Wat doen om geen wratten te krijgen?* 

Er bestaan risicofactoren zoals het hebben van een klein huidletsel, eczeem of een droge en prikkelbare huid. 
Verzwakt zijn door vermoeidheid, verkoudheid, zwangerschap… is eveneens een risicofactor. 
Vervolgens is het nuttig te weten dat wratten dol zijn op warme en vochtige plekken. Vermijd bijgevolg om blootsvoets te stappen in zwembaden, sauna's, gemeenschappelijke douches, kleedkamers, op turnmatten, tatami's, enz.

Maar ook thuis moet u vermijden om op blote voeten rond te lopen in de badkamer. Draag slippers, deel uw handdoek met niemand en droog u goed af tussen de tenen.

Tot slot, draag geen schoenen waarin u zweet en gebruik indien nodig een absorberend poeder wanneer u aan sport doet.


*Wat kunt u doen om uw wratten kwijt te raken?* 

Een kleine wrat, die geen pijn doet en die zich op een discrete plaats bevindt, moet u niet per se behandelen: waarschijnlijk verdwijnt ze na een tijdje toch vanzelf. In dat geval neemt u wel een dubbel risico: u kunt uw omgeving besmetten en het is eveneens mogelijk dat het wratje zich ontwikkelt en zich plots snel begint te vermenigvuldigen.

De eerste behandeling bestaat uit het aanbrengen van een antiwrattenmiddel, dat zonder voorschrift bij de apotheker verkrijgbaar is. Het middel is op basis van salicylzuur en doet de wrat geleidelijk verdwijnen.

Als deze oplossing geen goede resultaten oplevert, moet u een dermatoloog of een podoloog raadplegen. Deze specialisten beschikken over verschillende technieken om u te helpen. De bekendste maakt gebruik van vloeibare stikstof (-196°C): de wrat wordt door de kou verbrand. Ze kan ook met een laser behandeld worden. Er blijft dan nog één radicaal middel over: de chirurgische verwijdering van de wrat. Dit gebeurt onder plaatselijke verdoving.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Lara '52

Hallo Agnes , nu maar pas het gelezen ,aan de oogleden vele wratjes recht zijn na jaren veel afgestorven aan het linkerooglid ééntje maar ik zie ze toch groeien en ze zit er al jaren hoor , eens aan huisdokter vragen, want ze is zeer irritant bij aan brengen mascara .

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Celest,

Lijkt me idd heel hinderlijk ... laat eens weten wat de huisdokter ervan zegt ok?

Xx Ag

----------

